
Linus Torvalds on the Linux desktop's popularity problems - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/linus-torvalds-on-the-linux-desktops-popularity-problems-7000003641/
======
rbanffy
Let me be the first to say these "popularity problems" are BS. Do we say
Maybach has a popularity problem? Or that troop transportation vehicles, ion
engines or other exotic solutions for very specific problems have "popularity
problems"?

Desktop Linux is a niche product. It appeals to two crowds: software
developers (specially software that runs on Unix-like servers) and their
parents (because said software developers don't like to disinfect Windows
computers during their visits).

~~~
billrobertson42
It's easier to have your parents use a mac.

~~~
rbanffy
Not as easy to update/manage remotely without a GUI. With a Linux distro, all
you need is an ssh client.

~~~
heretohelp
I prefer Linux myself, but lets get real, if you can ssh, you can RDP into a
mac too.

~~~
rbanffy
Not always. Have you tried to use a remote desktop from a mobile network?

~~~
heretohelp
Getting a little contrived.

------
maxk42
The real problem is evident in every single one of their replies: Logistics.
The common user is simply not going to go out of their way to install linux --
if they've even heard of it. Microsoft and Apple ship their OSes to retailers
pre-installed on machines. A linux box would be $300 - $400 cheaper than the
same machine running Windows, but how do people get linux on their machines?
They buy a windows machine, then put linux on it. I know a few manufacturers
are selling machines with linux pre-installed, but I don't see them at my
local Best Buy and I even have to go out of my way to find them online because
the selection is simply limited and not widely distributed. And that's why the
problem is evident in each and every one of their answers: These aren't
business guys. They didn't even consider that they might have a business
problem. It doesn't occur to them. That's why linux has a popularity problem.

------
lumberjack
Since this, frankly over hyped piece of work keeps generating non-news I'm
obliged to refer all interested to this well known little essay/rant:
<http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm>

Despite focusing on Windows it's still relevant as insight into the culture of
Desktop GNU/Linux.

------
bsg75
Perhaps its popularity "problem" is an advantage.

Most DEs have a long way to go before reaching what most end / enterprise
users would consider the same level of polish of OS X, or even Windows
relative to their experiences and needs.

In Linux, those of us who use it use Linux on the server for reasons of
reliability, and on the desktop for reasons of convenience (similarity). We
don't often need an "enhanced multimedia desktop", and don't need the
environment burdened by compatibility issues with 5+ year old office programs.

Linux is doing very well on the server, and good enough on the desktop - for
those that need it.

------
csense
Most of the content is direct quotes from a single source [1]. I'd suggest
reading the original thread instead of this article.

I really wish I had downvoting privileges. Anyone know what the karma
threshold is?

[1]
[https://plus.google.com/115250422803614415116/posts/hMT5kW8L...](https://plus.google.com/115250422803614415116/posts/hMT5kW8LKJk)

~~~
SquareWheel
500, I believe.

~~~
jrajav
You can still only downvote comments, not stories.

